# The perfect christmas gift: snuggie in HOT new colors



## ClayPot

Let's be honest now: the people in these videos look like they're part of a cult. My favorite part is where they're wearing the snuggies as the play the board drawing game. 

[video=youtube;R-df-ISYkGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-df-ISYkGA&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Hamalas

Please, tell me this is a joke...


----------



## Kim G

Hamalas said:


> Please, tell me this is a joke...



No, it's not a joke. It's the latest phenomenon--they even make them for pets now!


----------



## Andres

Slanket > Snuggie hands down.


----------



## Berean

One size fits all? With a scissors? Could Marrow Man preach in the dark one? Pink for Pentecostals!


----------



## Laura

Thanks in advance for the nightmares.


----------



## Grillsy

Luther wore a snuggie. Just saying.


----------



## DMcFadden

I insist upon a Geneva Snuggie!


----------



## Simply_Nikki

They look cult-ish  especially when more than one person is wearing them outside.


----------



## TKarrer

haha yeah, these are too much! They honestly look like friars and monks. Im thinking about getting my 1 yr old niece one of the doggie ones?!


----------



## AThornquist

That woman could clean the house with one on though, so that's definitely a plus.


----------



## Theoretical

This is the real answer: Sruli Recht - Blankoat.


----------



## ClayPot

Theoretical said:


> This is the real answer: Sruli Recht - Blankoat.



I couldn't tell if this one was a joke. It looks real, but it says a non-product at the top. Which is it?


----------



## Marrow Man

LOL, where to begin with the video:

First, there is a disconnect between what is being offered and what is written. The commercials shows a black one, but the graphics says "forest green."

I have seen these in some stores, but there is a leopard print pattern there. Why the 'dis?

The remake of the disco tune "Get up and Boogie" as the background music is classic!

Have they considered marketing this along with other "As Seen on TV" products and making those the bonus offer in the commercial? Can't you see this offered along with the Clapper, or Chia-Pet, or the Door Draft stopper?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

They sell these at Costco.


----------



## SolaScriptura

I've only seen Snuggies in commercials and at stores, but I've never known anyone who owns one... and then yesterday I got to my dad's house, and his wife had purchased one. They are both dissatisfied with it because it is made of very lightweight material and as such does not do a very good job of keep one warm. I tried using it yesterday evening while I watched _Spies Like Us_, and I concur: It isn't very warm. And if your life circumstance is such that your likely to have to get up to do stuff on a regular basis (like if you have 4 young kids running around), you'll need something like a normal blanket so it can be cast aside quickly.

So we'll be sticking with good-old-fashioned blankets, thank you very much.


----------



## Andres

okay I will say it again, slanket > snuggie! 
here are just a few reasons: 1) is there a camo snuggie? Cuz there's a camo Slanket! 2) what if two people wanted to get in the snuggie? oh, what, they couldn't? Slanket's got your back with the Slanket Siamese!


----------



## ubermadchen

While Christmas shopping, my friends and I stumbled upon the fanciest snuggie in all the land!

Check it out!

Charter Club Blanket, 3 in 1 Snuggle Wrap - ONE DAY SALE: 50-60% OFF Blankets & Throws - Bed & Bath - Macy's


----------



## DMcFadden

Wow! Now we know what to get Rich for Christmas: a Chia Obama ("yes we can") along with a family collection of Snuggies!














Oops! Maybe that would create a problem. Would Rich need to salute the Chia head when he passed it? Oh, I guess not, it is only a clay idol, not his actual commander in chief.


----------



## Marrow Man

[video=youtube;fCiTAJi1yRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCiTAJi1yRk[/video]


----------



## bemer

*snuggies*

If it was good enough for St. Benedict it ought to be good enough for you. (They need to make a hair-shirt model, though.)


----------



## Confessor

In a movie theater?! 

-----Added 12/9/2009 at 12:16:28 EST-----

It's also hilarious to see a sea of Snuggies at some game with one Snuggie-less person in the front looking as if he's freezing to death.


----------



## Skyler

It's like a Thneed, but not as versatile.


----------



## LawrenceU

The Snuggie and the Slanket remind me way too much of Jimmy Carter. Sorry, you won't see them at our house.


----------



## Marrow Man

Jimmy Carter? How so?


----------



## LawrenceU

It is the ads. They are all tied into having to raise the thermostat to keep warm / and or turning down the thermostat to save money. During Carter's years he was seemingly always telling people to turn down the thermostat and put on a sweater. 

By the way, I've never understood that turn up the thermostat thing just because it is colder outside. 68 or 72 or 78 degrees is the same what ever the outside temp is. Raising the thermostat doesn't make it warm up any faster. It only makes it warmer ultimately.


----------



## Marrow Man

LawrenceU said:


> It is the ads. They are all tied into having to raise the thermostat to keep warm / and or turning down the thermostat to save money. During Carter's years he was seemingly always telling people to turn down the thermostat and put on a sweater.



Ahhh, gotcha!


----------



## Theoretical

It's real. There's a multi-product set of reviews for it. It's also quite expensive at $330. 

Ultimate Battle: The Snuggie vs. Slanket vs. Freedom Blanket vs. Blankoat - Snuggie battle - Gizmodo


----------



## Montanablue

one of my colleagues and his wife got matching snuggies for their one year anniversary. They were only half joking about it too.


----------



## VictorBravo

LawrenceU said:


> The Snuggie and the Slanket remind me way too much of Jimmy Carter. Sorry, you won't see them at our house.



I'm so out of touch I that the first I heard of these things was seeing them for sale in the local drugstore. My first thought, upon seeing the picture on the box, was, "is this part of some federal program to combat global freezing?"

It's way colder than normal in the Pacific NW right now. Normally you'd see portable heaters on sale. Instead, they are pushing these things?

Yeah, Jimmy Carter days came to mind. Ah the horrid flashbacks of "national malaise" and the "moral equivalent of war." 

1977, the year I stopped wearing cardigan sweaters for ever:


----------



## JBaldwin

I like what one of my children said about the snuggie, "Mom, it looks like they put their robe on backwards! I do that when I got cold."

My children howl with laughter every time the commercial shows up on TV


----------



## CatherineL

Exactly, J! It looks like my fleece robe, but backwards. Where I'm from there's a word for people who wear sleepwear in public...


----------



## AThornquist

CatherineL said:


> Exactly, J! It looks like my fleece robe, but backwards. Where I'm from there's a word for people who wear sleepwear in public...



Mendocino County natives?


(Sorry. If you lived here you'd think it was funny . . . and know that it's true )


----------



## DMcFadden

Hey, now they even have custom Snuggies. You could get a Puritan Board Snuggie, a Caspar Olievan Snuggie, a Rich Snuggie, a Purpose Driven Church Snuggie, whatever.

Custom Snuggie - Official Site | Custom Snuggies | Personalized Snuggie | Customized Snuggie | Customized Snuggie | Logo Snuggie | Branded Snuggie

I'm waiting for Victor to get a "Polymath R Us" Snuggie!


----------



## Rich Koster

The snuggie is the bridge to the berka...beware

-----Added 12/9/2009 at 06:35:41 EST-----



Marrow Man said:


> YouTube - Chia Obama TV Commercial



I'd rather forget......how many days left until the next election?


----------



## Herald

I hope someone shoots me if I ever wear one of those things.


----------

